# Vapers wish come true



## Hakhan (6/4/17)

Ever been out and ran out of juice and thought....ohhhh would be nice to have a 24hr vape shop. Well not exactly a vape shop but you can top up on juice 24 hrs. Caltex garage in Umhlanga.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

Juice is the most important thing, chargers can be arranged, coils can be maguivered, but unless you DIY juice is an issue for most of us. 

Our 7-11 tannie saw me the other day vaping outside, waiting for the wife and kids while they quickly nipped in for "bubbles" (colddrink) and chips. She asked me, "watse olie vape jy?" And showed me their collection of *VAPE* eLiquids. At least now I know if I run low and it is before 22:50 I can get something there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Juice is the most important thing, chargers can be arranged, coils can be maguivered, but unless you DIY juice is an issue for most of us.
> 
> Our 7-11 tannie saw me the other day vaping outside, waiting for the wife and kids while they quickly nipped in for "bubbles" (colddrink) and chips. She asked me, "watse olie vape jy?" And showed me their collection of *VAPE* eLiquids. At least now I know if I run low and it is before 22:50 I can get something there.



Lol @Anneries 
I can just imagine.

Maar jy soek premium olie 
lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (7/4/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Anneries
> I can just imagine.
> 
> Maar jy soek premium olie
> lol


Was in a hurry so did not get a look at what juices were being sold. Looked quality though judging from the display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (7/4/17)

Once I was vaping outside at a petrol station. Someone asked the same question, but in English. I asked, "What have you got?" He produced some dark brown, greenish oil in a bottle without a label. I said "No thanks" and walked away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (7/4/17)

I told some peeps in a business meeting yesterday that I make my own juice. Every one of them who talked to me about it afterwards said "oil" instead of "juice". It seems to be a common thing, maybe because of incense oils?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lingogrey (7/4/17)

RichJB said:


> I told some peeps in a business meeting yesterday that I make my own juice. Every one of them who talked to me about it afterwards said "oil" instead of "juice". It seems to be a common thing, maybe because of incense oils?


I also hear that very often, even from non-hobbyist vapers. I have often wondered why this is the case (association with incense / essential oils might be a possibility, but I don't know if that is sufficiently widely used to serve as a 'complete' explanation for this seemingly very common phenomenon)


----------



## Waine (7/4/17)

As vaping evolves, hopefully the lingo will too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

